
Uber leaves San Antonio to protest regulations: It wasn’t an empty threat - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/04/02/uber_leaves_san_antonio_to_protest_regulations_it_wasn_t_an_empty_threat.html?wpisrc=obnetwork
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Good riddance.

